# Having Problems with DPF Delete on a 07.5 Duramax



## Actioninc (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone ever been through this? I bought it with the filters cut off, the guy must have programmed in the dpf delete... (The truck came with a ppe programmer and it doesnt seem to have the dpf delete.) 

So i get a pink postcard in the mail that says i am up for a recall (ecm recalibration). I take it in.... 1 week later i get the "power is reduced" flashing on the dash. (limp mode). I take it back cause it wont give me any codes. dealer says it needs filters put on and new sensors... (yeah right) They said the sensors were bad and there was nothing they could do. 
So i take it back to my shop and the terminals were corroded on the sensors. I cut off the connectors and hard wired them. Start everything up and runs fine. although it flashes "clean dpf filters immediately". Now it smokes (white) at idle. I assume too much fuel at idle because no dpf to heat exhaust. so i just run it for a couple days, Now it has come out of it and no sign of any issues.... will it come back?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't know personally because I have no DPF, but have you checked over at dieselplace.com? I'm sure somebody over there has been through what you are encountering now


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I deleted my 07 with a PPE tuner over 3 years ago. So let me get this straight, you still don't have the DPF on but you hooked the sensors back up? Not following you. I think your problem is your tuner needs updating and you can do it online as long as you have the cable to hook up to your tuner. I just used my printer cable. GM changed the OS a couple years ago and it screwed my tuner up. Go to the PPE site for down load info.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it's more then a update, if the tuner is deleting the dpf sensors then "clean dpf filters" should not come up at all. The tuner isn't blocking the dpf from regen and it probably still in stock dpf mode, probably the reason for the white smoke. Did the dealer reflash it or just not touch it? Also try taking out the sensors, follow them back to the clip on the frame and theres a small box to undo in the center of the bed. If it's the ppe tuner it should be the hot + race model the other ones don't delete the dpf. Is it a proflow pipe thats there for the dpf delete?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If they reflashed the PCM you probably will need to call PPE and send the tuner back. Basically they put a new GM calibration in and you don't have the DPF. So the computer thinks it's there. The PPE deletes the DPF.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a problem with the mass air flow sensor last winter, kept going into power down mode. Took the dealer a while to figure out He wanted to sell me a lot of air filters daily... Warrantee fix under emmisions. Not sure if that will help you, do what you will.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Depending on the dealer and whats wrong if the dpf is deleted the warranty is gone. There was a bulletin from gm that the dealer must scan the ecm and include the info for warranty work. They can see that the truck didn't regen because it was turned off and warranty is gone out the window.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

simoncx;1129131 said:


> I think it's more then a update, if the tuner is deleting the dpf sensors then "clean dpf filters" should not come up at all. The tuner isn't blocking the dpf from regen and it probably still in stock dpf mode, probably the reason for the white smoke. Did the dealer reflash it or just not touch it? Also try taking out the sensors, follow them back to the clip on the frame and theres a small box to undo in the center of the bed. If it's the ppe tuner it should be the hot + race model the other ones don't delete the dpf. Is it a proflow pipe thats there for the dpf delete?


When they put the new OS in my truck I couldn't load the PPE back up. . He needs to update his tuner. Or at least reload it after the dealer updated the ecm. He also might not have put his stock tune back in the truck before he took it back to the dealer. Call PPE and talk to Dan, he will get it straightened out. Best customer service I've ever seen. On a side note I think I should put my DPF back on, mine smokes a little.


----------



## Actioninc (Oct 16, 2009)

simoncx;1129131 said:


> I think it's more then a update, if the tuner is deleting the dpf sensors then "clean dpf filters" should not come up at all. The tuner isn't blocking the dpf from regen and it probably still in stock dpf mode, probably the reason for the white smoke. Did the dealer reflash it or just not touch it? Also try taking out the sensors, follow them back to the clip on the frame and theres a small box to undo in the center of the bed. If it's the ppe tuner it should be the hot + race model the other ones don't delete the dpf. Is it a proflow pipe thats there for the dpf delete?


The tuner doesnt have dpf delete. The dealer did a recall "ecm recalibration" and a "material over sensing unit"(air bag deployment). It went into limp mode, dpf sensors were unplugged (ran for 75000 miles like that) so i cut off the connectors because the terminals were gone. in the same spot on the wires so not to change ohmage. and butt spliced em.... The pipe has been professionally engineered by some guy with a hacksaw and a wire feed welder:waving:.

Sound like i lost the dpf delete when they "recalibrated the ecm" i will try to download one from ppe's website, Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Actioninc (Oct 16, 2009)

JD Dave;1129238 said:


> When they put the new OS in my truck I couldn't load the PPE back up. . He needs to update his tuner. Or at least reload it after the dealer updated the ecm. He also might not have put his stock tune back in the truck before he took it back to the dealer. Call PPE and talk to Dan, he will get it straightened out. Best customer service I've ever seen. On a side note I think I should put my DPF back on, mine smokes a little.


your right, my warranty is long gone and i didnt even worry about back to stock for the dealer. "mine smokes a little":laughing: i hear ya, seems like this thing smokes more when you dont expect it. less when you really get on it....:waving:


----------

